# 2008 Mercedes-Benz S-Class KEYEEEED!!



## Keepitfresh (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello everyone,

The other night i was relaxing watching TV after a long day at work as my car alarm starts to go off, so as you would i went out side seen nothing and turned the alarm off. The next morning i got up as usual had breakfast and go off to work. When leaving is when i realized the 4ft key scratch down the passenger side of my car :wall:. What i need o know is the best way to get it out myself? i would prefer not to go for a re-spray to be honest and a little elbow grease won't hurt. I have already been and ordered sand paper, towels and a car polisher for sale online so that's sorted. But when it come to the product i am completely clueless and needing advice. There will be some specs below that might help on what product i should get but it also might be useless no sure guys.

SPECS
Year:2008
Colour: Andorite grey metallic

That's pretty much all you would find useful i think, any information/advice would be greatly appreciated!!

Example image below 









Thanks guys


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

Cant see any pics! Could do with a few really


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't see the pic but that's awful!! TBH if the scratch is deep it will need to be resprayed. Sanding will take the edge of the scratch but won't get rid of it (depending how deep it is). 

You could try filling in the scratch yourself with paint, sanding and polishing There's a guide on how to remove stonechips on here, but not entirely sure that will work.

Good luck sorting it.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Pics would help.

Usualy these scratches are deep so the steps would be :
-filling
-sanding
-polishing


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

This thread is a waste without a picture


----------



## Keepitfresh (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't know why the picture wouldn't show, how do you upload them?? and it look pretty deep  i dunno what to do? what if i make it worse... I am going to have to get a quote from the dealership see how much it's going to be costing 

little ****'s 

CCTV coming soon


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Dealerships rarely have their own bodyshop, they tend to have a preferred company they use. Best to use someone local based off recommendations as It will be cheaper than what the dealer quote and you'll probably get a better job.


----------



## Keepitfresh (Sep 14, 2016)

The CCTV is getting fitted tomorrow which is a bonus and yea the dealership told me when i visited but i have had a quote and getting it all sorted....

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Where are you based, maybe someone on here would be happy to have a look at it for you first before sending in for a respray.


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

If you're not confident to wet sand when you've touched it up I've always had good results from touching up the area and polishing it after an hour or so while the paint is fairly soft, just enough to polish any paint that has gone over the good paint and it will leave the paint in the scratch. Polish lengthways and use your finger to concentrate on the touch up paint you want to remove. Use as little paint as you can and give it as many coats as it needs to fill the depth of the scratch. 

Sorry to hear about that though, I know how sickening it is. what do people get from doing that to someone's property? 

There was a recent one in Aberdeenshire where a person was caught keying a car on CCTV and it went viral on social media. It was a forty something year old woman out walking her dog randomly keying cars. It must have been pretty satisfying for the victims to see her caught.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah I would say most Dealerships and bodyshops are quick to tell you it needs a respray when in some instances is can be repaired to a good standard without a respray. 

I would take it to a local detailer or someone on here that's close and got a bit of experience with scratches or spray painting etc. 

Really need to upload a picture or take the car to someone who can give you some solid advice. 

All the best hope whoever does it gets caught or gets what they deserve


----------

